# Comment modifier les icones système sans candy bar



## iLight (4 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour !

Tous le monde sait que la méthode la plus simple pour changer les icones de OS X est Candy Bar, mais ce n'est pas tous le monde qui sont prêts a payer les 13$ qu'il coute. Donc ils n'ont pas d'autre choix que de changer les icones manuellement (s'ils veulent rester dans la légalité, bien sur)

J'ai donc fais des recherches sur ce sujet qui on été longue et fastidieuse (sur le forum) mais j'ai réussi a trouver l'information. 

Je propose donc de réunir toutes les méthodes pour changer les icones systèmes (et aussi celles des applications) manuellement, sans candy bar.

Car oui, il est possible de se passer de ce logiciel, pour peu qu'on ait pas peur de fouiller un peu dans le système.

Alors pour commencer je vous donne les méthodes pour celle du Finder, celle de la corbeille et pour changer l'icone de tous les dossiers classiques.


```
[B]Note[/B] : La plupart des noms de dossiers on été donné en anglais
(mon OS X est en anglais, donc, j'ai pris ce que j'avais comme example, 
ne me rapellant plus très exactement les traductions française. 

Donc si votre système est en français, traduisez les noms, 
example : system deviendra : système
          library deviendra : bibliothèque

[COLOR="Red"]ATTENTION[/COLOR]: par contre tous les dossiers a l'intérieur des paquets 
(ce qui est affiché après avoir cliqué sur "afficher le contenu du paquet", 
sur une application)
Lui reste en anglais meme si votre système est en francais


Également, certaine options du menu contextuel que j'ai traduite de mémoire 
(comme "obtenir les informations") peuvent ne pas étre exactement pareil 
comme ce qui est afficher dans une version francaise de OS X. 

Si quelqu'un veut me donner les appelations exactes en francais, pas de problème !
```



P.S : si mes explications ne vous semble pas très claires, n'ésiter pas a me le dire.


----------



## iLight (4 Décembre 2006)

*Finder*


*Étape 1* : on va dans:

```
(votre disque dur)\System\Library\CoreServices\Dock 
(clique droit -> monter le contenu du paquet)\Contents\Ressources
```
et là on repère " finder.png".

*Étape 2* : on s'assure que l'image que l'on veut mettre est en 128 pixels par 128 pixels et en format ".png".

*Note* : On peut faire une sauvegarde de l'image originale (le "finder.png" du dossier "ressources") avec un autre nom (par example "finder_originale.png") que l'on gardera dans un coin de notre disque dur et qu'on pourra ressortir si on veut remettre l'image originale un jour.

*Étape 3* : on reprend notre nouvelle image (celle que l'on veut mettre au lieu de l'image originale) et on la renomme EXACTEMENT comme l'image originale (donc "finder.png").

*Étape 4* : on ouvre les informations (clique droit sur l'image -> obtenir les informations), on va dans "propriétaire et permissions (ou bien est-ce que c'est "droits" ?)" ensuite "détails".

Dans la case "propriétaire" on met "système" (si la case est grisé, cliqué sur la petit cadenas a droite) si le système vous demande d'entrez votre mot de passe (soit après avoir mit "système" dans la case "propriétaire", soit après avoir cliqué sur le cadenas), entrez-le.
Ensuite, cliquer sur le petit cadenas, normalement toutes les options de permissions devrais devenir grisé.
On peut maintenant fermé les informations.

*Étape 5*  : Glisser la nouvelle image dans le répertoire "ressources".
Une fenêtre devrais apparaitre vous disans qu'il est impossible de modifier un dossier système, cliquer sur le bouton "authentifier" juste a coté de "ok", entrer le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe d'un compte administrateur et faite "ok".

maintenant votre nouvelle image devrait etre dans le dossier "ressources". Pour en être sur vous pouvez double cliquer dessus.

*Étape 6* : ouvrer le moniteur d'activité (pour le trouver, entrer le nom dans spotlight ), repérer le processus "dock", sélectionner le et cliquer sur "quitter l'opération", ensuite sur "forcer à quitter"

Si tout a bien fonctionné, votre nouvelle icone du Finder devrait s'afficher dans le dock.
Si ca ne fonctionne pas, essayer de fermé votre session et la réouvrir. Si sa ne fonctionne toujours pas, poster votre problème dans ce sujet.


----------



## iLight (4 Décembre 2006)

*Corbeille*

La m&#233;thode est tr&#232;s semblable a celle du finder, seule grande diff&#233;rence, il y a ici 2 icones a modifier, celle de la corbeille vide et celle de la corbeille pleine.

*&#201;tape 1* : on va dans :

```
(votre disque dur)\System\Library\CoreServices\Dock 
(clique droit -> monter le contenu du paquet)\Contents\Ressources
```

l&#224; on rep&#232;re "trashfull.png" et "trashempty.png" (pour les anglophobes, "trashfull" c'est la corbeille pleine et "trashempty" la corbeille vide.)

Ensuite, m&#234;me m&#233;thode que pour le finder : 

*&#201;tape 2* : on s'assure que les images que l'on veut mettre sont en 128 pixels par 128 pixels et en format ".png".

*Note* :On peut faire une sauvegarde des images originales (le "trashfull.png" et le "trashempty.png" du dossier "ressources") avec un autre nom (par example "trashfull_originale.png" ou "trashempty_originale.png") que l'on gardera dans un coin de notre disque dur et qu'on pourra ressortir si on veut remettre les images originales un jour.

*&#201;tape 3*: on reprend nos nouvelles images (celles que l'on veut mettre au lieu des images originales) et on les renommes EXACTEMENT comme les images originales (donc "trashfull.png" et "trashempty.png").

*&#201;tape 4* : on ouvre les informations (clique droit sur l'image -> obtenir les informations), on va dans "propri&#233;taire et permissions (ou bien est-ce que c'est "droits" ?)" ensuite "d&#233;tails".

Dans la case "propri&#233;taire" on met "syst&#232;me" (si la case est gris&#233;, cliqu&#233; sur la petit cadenas a droite) si le syst&#232;me vous demande d'entrez votre mot de passe (soit apr&#232;s avoir mit "syst&#232;me" dans la case "propri&#233;taire", soit apr&#232;s avoir cliqu&#233; sur le cadenas), entrez-le.
Ensuite, cliquer sur le petit cadenas, normalement toutes les options de permissions devrais devenir gris&#233;.
On peut maintenant ferm&#233; les informations.
(Note : r&#233;p&#233;ter l'&#233;tape 4 pour les 2 images)

*&#201;tape 5* : Glisser les nouvelles images dans le r&#233;pertoire "ressources".
Une fen&#234;tre devrais apparaitre vous disans qu'il est impossible de modifier un dossier syst&#232;me, cliquer sur le bouton "authentifier" juste a cot&#233; de "ok", entrer le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe d'un compte administrateur et faite "ok".

maintenant vos nouvelles images devraient etre dans le dossier "ressources". Pour en &#234;tre sur vous pouvez double cliquer dessus.

*&#201;tape 6* : ouvrer le moniteur d'activit&#233; (pour le trouver, entrer le nom dans spotlight ), rep&#233;rer le processus "dock", s&#233;lectionner le et cliquer sur "quitter l'op&#233;ration", ensuite sur "forcer &#224; quitter"

Si tout a bien fonctionn&#233;, votre nouvelle icone de la corbeille devrait s'afficher dans le dock.
Si ca ne fonctionne pas, essayer de ferm&#233; votre session et la r&#233;ouvrir. Si sa ne fonctionne toujours pas, poster votre probl&#232;me dans ce sujet.


----------



## iLight (15 Décembre 2006)

*Dossiers Classiques (et autres icones standards du syst&#232;me)*

*&#201;tape 1* : on va dans :
Code:
(votre disque dur)\System\Library\CoreServices\CoreTypes.bundle 
(clique droit -> monter le contenu du paquet)\Contents\Ressources
l&#224; on rep&#232;re "GenericFolderIcon.icns

Ensuite, m&#234;me m&#233;thode que pour le finder et la corbeille, *seule dif&#233;rence, nos icones devrons cette fois-ci &#234;tre au format ".icns"* : 

*&#201;tape 2* : on s'assure que les images que l'on veut mettre sont en 128 pixels par 128 pixels et en format ".icns".

*Note* :On peut faire une sauvegarde des images originales (le "GenericFolderIcon.icns" du dossier "ressources") avec un autre nom (par example "GenericFolderIcon_originale.icns") que l'on gardera dans un coin de notre disque dur et qu'on pourra ressortir si on veut remettre l'image originale un jour.

*&#201;tape 3*: on reprend notre nouvelle image (celle que l'on veut mettre au lieu de l'image originale) et on la renomme EXACTEMENT comme l'image originale (donc "GenericFolderIcon.icns").

*&#201;tape 4 *: on ouvre les informations (clique droit sur l'image -> obtenir les informations), on va dans "propri&#233;taire et permissions (ou bien est-ce que c'est "droits" ?)" ensuite "d&#233;tails".

Dans la case "propri&#233;taire" on met "syst&#232;me" (si la case est gris&#233;, cliqu&#233; sur la petit cadenas a droite) si le syst&#232;me vous demande d'entrez votre mot de passe (soit apr&#232;s avoir mit "syst&#232;me" dans la case "propri&#233;taire", soit apr&#232;s avoir cliqu&#233; sur le cadenas), entrez-le.
Ensuite, cliquer sur le petit cadenas, normalement toutes les options de permissions devrais devenir gris&#233;.
On peut maintenant ferm&#233; les informations.


*&#201;tape 5* : Glisser la nouvelle image dans le r&#233;pertoire "ressources".
Une fen&#234;tre devrais apparaitre vous disans qu'il est impossible de modifier un dossier syst&#232;me, cliquer sur le bouton "authentifier" juste a cot&#233; de "ok", entrer le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe d'un compte administrateur et faite "ok".

maintenant votre nouvelle image devrait &#234;tre dans le dossier "ressources". Pour en &#234;tre sur vous pouvez double cliquer dessus.

*&#201;tape 6* : Contrairement au Finder et &#224; la Corbeille, quitter le processus "dock" n'est pas assez, il faut donc fermer votre session et la r&#233;ouvrir.

Si tout a bien fonctionn&#233;, votre nouvelle icone de dossier devrait s'afficher sur tous vos dossiers standard.
Si ca ne fonctionne pas, essayer de r&#233;d&#233;marrer votre mac. Si sa ne fonctionne toujours pas, poster votre probl&#232;me dans ce sujet.


*Autres icones standards* : dans le dossier o&#249; se trouve l'image des dossiers standards (&#201;tape 1), se trouve plusieurs autres icones par d&#233;fault, vous pouvez les changer avec la m&#233;thode des dossiers classiques pour les icones en ".icns" o&#249; avec la m&#233;thode du Finder pour les icones en ".png"


----------



## iLight (15 Décembre 2006)

*Autre lien*
Voici un lien  (en anglais) qui d&#233;crit un peu la m&#234;me m&#233;thode que moi pour changer les icones syst&#232;me mais avec l'utilisation du terminal : (merci &#224; yzykom   )

http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/faq.php

P.S : voici le tuto termin&#233;, si vous avez des commentaires ou questions, n'&#233;siter pas !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

Beau boulot .


----------



## iteeth (17 Décembre 2006)

Oui merci à toi!


----------



## Klakmuf (18 Décembre 2006)

Si ça ne marche pas, il suffit de vider le cache système, par exemple avec Onyx.


----------



## Obiagon (21 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,
Tout d'abord je tiens à remercier iLight pour ce tuto, il est vraiment bien fait ! 
Ensuite voici ma question :
Quelqu'un a t il trouvé où se trouve les icones des disques durs amovibles (USB et firewire) ainsi que les icones des CD / DVD ?

Cordialement,
Obiagon.


----------



## Missiku_San (21 Décembre 2006)

Obiagon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Tout d'abord je tiens &#224; remercier iLight pour ce tuto, il est vraiment bien fait !
> Ensuite voici ma question :
> Quelqu'un a t il trouv&#233; o&#249; se trouve les icones des disques durs amovibles (USB et firewire) ainsi que les icones des CD / DVD ?
> ...



pour les CD et DVD:
/System/Library/Extensions/IOCDStorageFamily.kext/Contents/Resources/
/System/Library/Extensions/IODVDStorageFamily.kext/Contents/Resources/

pour les HD :
/System/Library/Extensions/IOStorageFamily.kext/Contents/Resources/
/System/Library/Extensions/IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily.kext/Contents/Resources/


----------



## Obiagon (21 Décembre 2006)

Merci bien 
J'ai trouvé une page avec différents chemins où l'on peut trouver les icones système :
http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/articles/defaults_10-3-x.php

Cordialement,
Obiagon.


----------



## Dadais (2 Janvier 2007)

Super bon boulot


----------



## iLight (13 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour les bon commentaires !   

Merci aussi a Missiku_San et Obiagon pour les ajouts


----------



## dr.asterix (20 Janvier 2007)

bonjour &#224; tous !!
je fais mes premiers pas sur macbook et j'adore !! j'ai voulu essayer de changer qq icones comme d&#233;crit ci dessus .... mais lorsque je colle l'icone choisi il s'affiche non pas l'image de l'icone mais l'image  .ico... j'ai essay&#233; avec candy bar et ca me fait pareil... 
est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider?? il ya un truc que je ne dois pas faire bien mais je ne sais pas quoi!
merci


----------



## iLight (21 Janvier 2007)

dr.asterix a dit:


> bonjour &#224; tous !!
> je fais mes premiers pas sur macbook et j'adore !! j'ai voulu essayer de changer qq icones comme d&#233;crit ci dessus .... mais lorsque je colle l'icone choisi il s'affiche non pas l'image de l'icone mais l'image  .ico... j'ai essay&#233; avec candy bar et ca me fait pareil...
> est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider?? il ya un truc que je ne dois pas faire bien mais je ne sais pas quoi!
> merci



Salut ! tout d'abbord, bienvue parmi nous, et bon switch !  

Je cois que je vient de r&#233;pondre a une question similaire  ici  (posts no 3 et 7)

Explication pour ton cas pr&#233;ci :

Je croit que tu dois tenter de changer une icone en ".png" par une en ".icns" 
Pour que la methode manuel fonctionne, les icones doivent avoir exactement la meme extension (.png pour celle du finder et de la corbeille et .icns pour celle des dossiers classiques)

Pour ce qui est de candybar, pour que cela fonctionne, ton fichier icone doit avoir sa propre image comme icone (je sais, c'est pas tres clair mais va voir mon post no7 sur l'autre fil, le lien donn&#233; plus haut, tu va comprendre)
Donc, pour candybar ton fichier icone doit avoir sa propre image comme icone, mais le format importe peux (&#231;a peut etre un .png, un .icns ou meme un dossier)

Donc pour utiliser un fichier icone qui a pour icone la petite feuille avec .icns ecrit dessus il faut utilier pic2icon (les explications sont dans l'autre fil, post no3 et 7)

P.S. : pour utiliser le copier/coller classique avec les icone d'applications  ou de dossiers, se sont les memes conditions que pour candybar.

Si tu as d,autres question, n'&#233;site pas !


----------



## Nanaky (28 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour le tuto !

Malgr&#233; le fait qu'il soit tr&#232;s bien r&#233;alis&#233;, je n'arrive pas &#224; changer mes icones (Finder, trash etc...)
Pourtant j'ai apliqu&#233; ta m&#233;thode &#224; la lettre  , les icones du dock ne changes toujours pas ...


----------



## iLight (30 Janvier 2007)

iLight a dit:


> Salut ! tout d'abbord, bienvue parmi nous, et bon switch !
> 
> Je cois que je vient de r&#233;pondre a une question similaire  ici  (posts no 3 et 7)
> 
> ...



bon, je crois que j'ai eu des petits problemes d'&#233;dition. Donc voici le lien qui serait sens&#233; etre &#224; la place du "ici"  : le lien post no 3 et 7



Nanaky a dit:


> Merci pour le tuto !
> 
> Malgr&#233; le fait qu'il soit tr&#232;s bien r&#233;alis&#233;, je n'arrive pas &#224; changer mes icones (Finder, trash etc...)
> Pourtant j'ai apliqu&#233; ta m&#233;thode &#224; la lettre  , les icones du dock ne changes toujours pas ...



Ok, je crois que mon tuto a quelques failles, surtout au niveau des autorisations. Je vais essayer d'arranger sa ou de faire une v.2

As-tu essayer de faire un clean-up avec onyx ? (voir ici post no 8)



P.S : si un modo passe par ici : pour la v.2, suis-je mieux de prendre contact avec un modo directement pour faire changer le texte dans ce fil ci , ou bien si je post un nouveau fil avec le texte corrig&#233; et demande de fusionner les r&#233;ponse de ce fil ci dans le nouveau ??


----------



## *mani (6 Février 2007)

Salut, oui c'est vrai &#231;&#224;, pour modifier l'icone du Finder, vous faites comment ?


----------



## *mani (6 Février 2007)

iLight a dit:


> *Finder*
> 
> 
> *Étape 1* : on va dans:
> ...


euh &#224; l'etape 5, mon gentil mac n'accepte pas de m'authnetifier : je clique pourtant sur ce choix mais rien ne se passe et ca donne ;-(


----------



## iLight (10 Février 2007)

*UPDATE : * la V.2 est sortie  

Donc on poursuis la discusion sur la V.2

J'ai fait plusieurs corrections et améliorations.

Le lien :  la V.2 revue et corrigé


pour *mani : va voir la V.2, reessaye la methode, peut-etre que ton probleme sera résolue !


----------

